# Rip rebel



## hoghunter102 (Aug 8, 2010)

I lost a great dog and good companion today too a 200 lb more or less hog some were around there but RIP buddy kemmer/pekinees. please keep the trash off here.


----------



## Migraman (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry man, thats a bummer. We all know it can happen anytime we turn loose, but that dont make it any easier....


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 8, 2010)

Well this is a FIRST.........you mean to tell me a Kemmer done knocked up one of these dogs, a pekinese???    Anyways.....as I said, sorry to hear it.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 8, 2010)

hate to hear it. you really run a half pekinees?


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 8, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha. wolf pack thats funny right there. sorry 102 bout the dog.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 8, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> I lost a great dog and good companion today too a 200 lb more or less hog some were around there but RIP buddy kemmer/pekinees. please keep the trash off here.



Is this  the same dog  u posted about earlier  in the  small game forum..



"Quote"This is rebel he's a cur/mix that the parents are suppose to be coon dogs his mom was deffently a kemmer cur. And she's a tree dog at heart. But the dad was suppose to be a black mouth. But I think the neighbors jack russel got ahold of her. But any ways I had a coon in a trap about a month ago. And he tore it up so I put a rope on it he treed. So today my buddy caught another and I got it from him well I done the same thing . I let him tree it and he had 74 chop mouth barks in 28 seconds. I was trying to see how many times in 30 seconds. But I got in a FIRE ANT bed lol. But thats another story but I use too Coon hunt, and I moved to florida so I need the room in the pens for the new hog dogs I want. but I'am gonna enter him in a treein contest here in a week or so. But after that I'am thinkin about selling him he's only about 7-8 months old."Quote"


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 8, 2010)

What happened to the gator?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 8, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Is this  the same dog  u posted about earlier  in the  small game forum..
> 
> 
> 
> "Quote"This is rebel he's a cur/mix that the parents are suppose to be coon dogs his mom was deffently a kemmer cur. And she's a tree dog at heart. But the dad was suppose to be a black mouth. But I think the neighbors jack russel got ahold of her. But any ways I had a coon in a trap about a month ago. And he tore it up so I put a rope on it he treed. So today my buddy caught another and I got it from him well I done the same thing . I let him tree it and he had 74 chop mouth barks in 28 seconds. I was trying to see how many times in 30 seconds. But I got in a FIRE ANT bed lol. But thats another story but I use too Coon hunt, and I moved to florida so I need the room in the pens for the new hog dogs I want. but I'am gonna enter him in a treein contest here in a week or so. But after that I'am thinkin about selling him he's only about 7-8 months old."Quote"



You beat me to it!  lets get it started


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah but   no one wanted him so i started running him with the hog dogs and wolfp it was more  like the pekinees 
kocked up the kemmer. But he was makeing a pretty good on and bam he was gone just like that. and this is for real and the bad thing is i bottle fed him and then watched him die. he waswas my fist dog that i have had die during hunting. so ya.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 8, 2010)

guys please not here i explained it please leave me alnone. on this thread any other one but this one.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if it was the same dog.  Its a  good lookn little dog.    I would have paid $  to see a  male pekinese  and  kemmer  locked up. thats better  than  "midget" porn.....


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 8, 2010)

well when i bought him they thought that they bred the female to a black mouth cur and they came out lookin like midget kemmer cus and we looked at the dogs and they were the guys pekinese house dog.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 8, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Yeah but   no one wanted him so i started running him with the hog dogs and wolfp it was more  like the pekinees
> kocked up the kemmer. But he was makeing a pretty good on and bam he was gone just like that. and this is for real and the bad thing is i bottle fed him and then watched him die. he waswas my fist dog that i have had die during hunting. so ya.


 That is tough, but its gonna happen. Sorry  for ur loss man..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear it


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoghunter 102,
Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.
Wolfpack,
Nver underestimate the tenacity of a southern bred and rebel raised pekinese. The below photo is my 14 year battle tested warlord AKC Flint Rivers Thundering King Cotton. This slobber knocking swine slaying beast struck this particular Bangladesh produced plush pig in the hallway, the chase ensued under the dining room table and finally anchored on the love seat. Stud service avaliable thru private treaty to those that want to breed this Chinese blood into their packs.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 9, 2010)

That was funny Stonecreek.


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 9, 2010)

I am truely sorry to here about your dog Hoghunter102.
You guys laugh all you want to but I have a buddy that all he hunts with is pekinese dogs. These dogs have soft long hair and can sneak right up to a hog, the hair also confuses the hog and it thinks the dogs are a bush. When the dogs lock onto the hog the hog becomes bewildered and confused at which point he just runs like the dickens and will not try to fight the "bushdog". Now this is the point that the true sucsess of hunting with pekinese comes in, down here in Florida the brush is very thick as well as the dogs hair and when the two get tangled together it stops the hog dead in its tracks and with the hog having no way fighting, bewildered and confussed, all that is left to do is to tie him up. One more tip to hunting with pekinese you must have either a sharp object or Peanut butter to release the pekinese from the bushes, But becareful a hungry hog will eat a bush that smells like peanut butter.


----------



## satman32935 (Aug 9, 2010)

gonehuntn said:


> I am truely sorry to here about your dog Hoghunter102.
> You guys laugh all you want to but I have a buddy that all he hunts with is pekinese dogs. These dogs have soft long hair and can sneak right up to a hog, the hair also confuses the hog and it thinks the dogs are a bush. When the dogs lock onto the hog the hog becomes bewildered and confused at which point he just runs like the dickens and will not try to fight the "bushdog". Now this is the point that the true sucsess of hunting with pekinese comes in, down here in Florida the brush is very thick as well as the dogs hair and when the two get tangled together it stops the hog dead in its tracks and with the hog having no way fighting, bewildered and confussed, all that is left to do is to tie him up. One more tip to hunting with pekinese you must have either a sharp object or Peanut butter to release the pekinese from the bushes, But becareful a hungry hog will eat a bush that smells like peanut butter.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 9, 2010)

ok guys dont know about the "kem-peek" death dog, but i tell you what i got a dog that the most deadly killer of all. My wifes corgi that is trained to keep bigfoot, and kodiak bears at bay. If anyone is ever intrested in him for stud or sasquatch removal please PM me. My fees are very moderate and he is 100% effective. 

Western NC Skunk Ape removal services. 

But i am sorry about you losing your dog.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 9, 2010)

Aight boys I was not gonna go here but y'all gonna make me. I have the honor to own and b around, 2 of the best bay dogs this side of the Mason Dixon line. These two are the 100% real freakin deal. 2 of the meanest hair pulling big boar stopping bay dogs out there. I will put them up against any of you guys dogs. One is my wife's AKC registered dachshund and the other is my buddies Jack Russell/beagle cross. They will flat put the brakes on the big ones


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 9, 2010)

That was great that Rebel was given the chance to work and he obviously enjoyed it!

What is that saying, "It is not the size of the dog in the fight but the fight in the dog".
I read in some dog magazine about a woman looking out her window in Anchorage to see her chihuahua chasing a terrified brown bear across the yard.  I bet he had never seen anything like that before.

Good dog Rebel!  Tipping a beer in your honor.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 9, 2010)

Carolina Diesel, A dachshund is pretty gritty, and the Jack/Beagle sounds like it would be an excellent cross. A buddy of mine owns several long and short haired dachshunds and lives near a pecan orchard, his dogs are treeing machines and aint scared of nothing.
Having said that I am just imature enough to post one more vintage pic of AKC Stone Creeks Thundering King Cotton high atop a mountain overlooking a private man made lake, making life difficult for a bobbycat. And yes that fine animal was sired by Gene Simmons of KISS.


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 9, 2010)

guys my wife wonders why every time i look at the computer i bout fall outta the chair. you ever put that bad boy on bear?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 10, 2010)

Man that pup is a ruff pup taking down a Bobcat by its self. I have a video of our 2 hair pullers baying but I have yet to figure out how to post videos.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 10, 2010)

stonecreek said:


> Carolina Diesel, A dachshund is pretty gritty, and the Jack/Beagle sounds like it would be an excellent cross. A buddy of mine owns several long and short haired dachshunds and lives near a pecan orchard, his dogs are treeing machines and aint scared of nothing.
> Having said that I am just imature enough to post one more vintage pic of AKC Stone Creeks Thundering King Cotton high atop a mountain overlooking a private man made lake, making life difficult for a bobbycat. And yes that fine animal was sired by Gene Simmons of KISS.



..good one


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 10, 2010)

this is better than anything on tv lol im so glad i have a job that i can read this stuff all day and not get in trouble for it. 

102 i hate that about your dog 

stonecreek i will have to get with you about breeding a dog to that killing machine do you think it would catch a gator?


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 10, 2010)

Well mama came home just as I was re creating an epic Ben Lilly  bear battle with said dog in the front yard. Am currently on double secret probation, told to stay away from Cotton and her obese Chesapeke (couch potato) retreiver(that was gonna be the bear) told never to post another pic of said dog on "that vile forum" again. May use said dog as gator bait in near future.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 10, 2010)

hey stone creek what happened to its jaw?


----------



## stonecreek (Aug 10, 2010)

True story about 12 years ago Cotton fell in love which led to a fight with a real dog called Bandit, 10 times bigger. Shattered his jaw, the vet almost bankrupted me with bookoodles of procedures. Never fixed the jaw though, also lost the sight in his right eye about 2 years ago and also got several broken ribs. The dog is actually tougher than grandpa's toe nails, but aint good for nothing.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry about your dog bud


----------



## Old Blue21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Its pretty sad a 15 year old boys dog dies and all people can do is make fun of it... sorry to hear about ur dog


----------



## wpoolxj (Aug 10, 2010)

*HAHAHA stir time.*

hey blue they aint making fun of his dog. they making fun of the breed. and you would be too if you had a since of humor. everybody that has even made fun of the breed has still said their sympathy's. btw whats up with the name old blue then you got walkers all the way at the bottom. hahaha you like blue walkers.


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 11, 2010)

is it coon hunters vs hog hunters....... we will win were uglier and meanier.


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 11, 2010)

Old Blue21 said:


> Its pretty sad a 15 year old boys dog dies and all people can do is make fun of it... sorry to hear about ur dog



Like wpoolxj said I don't think there is anybody here making fun of the young man loosing his dog. Anyone that has hunted with dogs for any length of time has gone thru the same thing and the first is always the hardest. It sounds like you may be a little jealous that you don't have a "Bushdog" of your own or not getting enough attention at home. Just kidding lighten up and live a little there is no better therapy then laughter. 
On a serious note, Hoghunter102 if you live near central Florida and want to get a new dog or puppie PM me and I will help you find a good dog, but i can't gauranty it will be crossed with a Pekingese.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 11, 2010)

Once again, the funnest  and funniest section on the forum is Hog Hunting!


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 11, 2010)

Go peek or go home....


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 11, 2010)

*Southern Pekapit*

Well I guess it's time to let the cat out of the bag. This is a photo of the next dog to be added to the AKC, UKC and SPOF-AU (*S*outhern *P*ekapit *O*rginized Federation of *A*merica *U*nited) and it is called a (Southern Pekapit). My buddy and I have been cross breeding American Pitbull Terriers and Pekingese and this is the outcome all the paper work has been filed and under review by the AKC, UKC and SPOF-AU and should be finalized in the next two months. This new breed will be all a hog hunter will need. The dogs voice is so high pitched on trail that hogs can not hear them but humans and other dogs can. It has the long soft hair to be silent but also tangle in the bushes as well as camo the dogs outline allowing it to sneek up on hogs. The dog has the jaws of a pit to catch and hold the rankes of hogs. It has the bowed legs of the Pekingese for sure footing. The weight of a mid size pit to hold big hogs. The flat nose to breath for long periods of time so you don,t have to rush to the catch.The best feature of all is there is no need for peanutbutter due to the reduced amount of hair.


----------



## tony32 (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry bout your dog its a tough sport , i read alot of R.I.P. threads on here good luck with your next dog


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoghunter102 sorry to hear about your pup.

I never really payed very much attention to the hog hunting forum untill here latly! I dont run dogs or anything, but you fellas give me a laugh everytime I look at some of these threads!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 11, 2010)

gonehutn i want one of them pekapits then i can get rid of all these other dogs and save on dog food


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 11, 2010)

southernyotekiller, You have to understand that hogs are a Po-mans deer and to be po you have to have a sense of humor or you will start doing things like, cussing people, pulling inflatable slides and use them with udder disreguard for your own safety by having more than one beer in your hand not to mention, I don't drink beer but any sain person would not have two beers in there hand at the same time, one of them would get warm. Besides have you seen some of these peoples dogs they post on here, you would have to have a sence of humor just to claim them.


----------



## BAY-N-HOGS (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bud.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 11, 2010)

*Little dogs*

Someone mentioned on here they had a bad arse weiner dog, is this it??  

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6C0wjbUO-pc&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6C0wjbUO-pc&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am sorry..


----------



## PineThirty (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I hear you man. I hunt hogs a good bit just not with dogs. I usally just read Instead of post on most of these threads, but like I said man yall give me some good laughs usally.






gonehuntn said:


> southernyotekiller, You have to understand that hogs are a Po-mans deer and to be po you have to have a sense of humor or you will start doing things like, cussing people, pulling inflatable slides and use them with udder disreguard for your own safety by having more than one beer in your hand not to mention, I don't drink beer but any sain person would not have two beers in there hand at the same time, one of them would get warm. Besides have you seen some of these peoples dogs they post on here, you would have to have a sence of humor just to claim them.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know, the wiener dogs that I have met don't know that they are little and short legged, they think they are 10 feet tall and bullet proof!


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been trying my best to get our JRT on tape, but we just have not been getting on any hogs. I will post some video ASAP.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 11, 2010)

JRTs are bad...friend of mine has one he runs trap lines with...watched him shake an opossum dead once


----------



## catchdog (Aug 12, 2010)

i've heared a lot of thing's and been around the world twice and that breed of dog beat's it all i know of lol ha ha ha ha ha !!!


----------

